# Fishing Jensen Beach this weekend



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

Ill be hitting the beach Saturday and will be looking for some good action.

Im hoping to pick up a used Penn 6/0 that is for sale in my neighborhood and put it out looking for a small shark.

anyone else gonna be around?


----------



## ManofSteel (May 2, 2010)

fished walton rocks this past weekend, only caught a puffer fish. What really gets me is that I saw the spanish mackerel and blues and all kinds of fish in the surf riding the waves, but they werent hungry for what i had and for the life of me, i couldnt catch any bait fish on my sabiki rig.

Sunday went to the beach but gave up cause the winds were pushing seaweed up on the beach and it kept getting tangled in my lines. Moved to the jensen beach bridge and still nothing. Then moved over to the beach on the east side of the sewall to hutchinson island bridge. Caught a pompano and a catfish.

All in all, that big @$$ moon didnt help me at all.

Hope to have better luck this weekend.

O, the 6/0 wasnt out this past weekend, hoping to make its debut this weekend.


----------



## Fishwander (Jul 2, 2010)

> ManofSteel:
> All in all, that big @$$ moon didnt help me at all.


The "Super Moon" would give a greater tidal change ( in some places as much as a foot difference) which would pull out the bait from the feeder / breeding areas.
Maybe the fish were still gorged from the night before feeding on the bait that got flushed ?
Aren't you glad that it comes once every 18 years ?
Fishwander


----------



## robert56 (May 24, 2011)

Yeah i was there, remember i gave you the bait that you hand delivered to the shark that took your leader. Gotta say i was questioning your method of bait delivery. The "ULTIMATE" Surf Spike Guy


----------

